# Stirling Castle(Scottish Meet)



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

Well done BreTT getting the first accomplished ScoTTish meet out the way and made a foundation for further meets and cruise's.

It was also nice to put faces to names 

It was a good trip out despite slight precipitation  (rain) and we even got free parking at Stirling Castle.

Looking forward to the next one 

Cheers

Donny

(Photos to follow no doubt but not mine )

Â


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

ToTTaly agree with Donny's comments, superb day and good to put face's to the forum names 

Stirling castle particularly good, visitors showed more interest in our flock of TT's than the castle ;D

Well done BreTT ...so when's the next one? [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Jackie x and Dave


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Yup - thnx - sorry I could not make rest of trip...... :-[ maybe next time.


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Great day and thanks to Brett for the route.We take the scenery for granted.
Good turnout for the first meet 12-13
Photos to follow-when I sort out how to post em

V1 MSC


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

If you require a page to host them - I can up them to my ISP


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Just to echo what everyone else has posted; well done BreTT (and anyone else who helped organise the event). Thoroughly enjoyed the day and particularly enjoyed seeing the look on peoples faces in Stirling when they saw all the TT's drive past  ;D.

Was nice meeting everyone and hope the weather will be better for the next meet. 

Regards

ALI


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

SainTT
can to email me your email address and i will send you the zipped pics
Cheers
Martin


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Martin,

You have an IM


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

;D Oh forgot to mention the brilliant idea of having coffee/refreshments at the conference room in the Riverside Resturant to introduce ourselves prior to the event 8) ;D


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

Glad it was a good one, sorry didnt make it [smiley=oops.gif] :-[

wasnt feeling to great after big night out last night.[smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]

never woke up till late by which time it wasn't worth it :-/

Sorry to anyone who was wanting to see what a chipped one is like, next time 

Foz


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Glad everyone enjoyed it as much as I did. Â It was great to see so many people turn up - I did have my doubts when I saw the weather this morning. Typical when we have had high pressure sitting over us for so long.

For the record, a total of 13 TT's turned up, with a maximum of 12 at any point. Good to meet you all.

Turnout was from Aberdeen, Stonehaven, Dundee, Falkirk, Glasgow, East Kilbride, St Andrews, Dunfermline, Burntisland and Edinburgh (with apologies if I have missed anyone out).

Fiona (the burd) said that she was relieved that we weren't all anoraks! Until next time.

Brett. Â ;D

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/brett/castle~1.jpg


----------



## doug (May 9, 2002)

Successful meet excellent location and enjoyed the drive from Stirling through the Trossach's finishing with a good meal at the Riverside Inn in Callander.

Thanks to BreTT for the good organization.


----------



## rktec (May 14, 2002)

Glad that I eventually got there - the sight of all those TT's winding there merry way around the hills was fantastic . . . should be a weekly event in my book Â ;D

P.S.
Its true, Kidz needent ruin your TT-ing . . . especially the way Donny drives Â  Â [smiley=whip.gif]

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/rktec/DSCN1997.jpg

(apologies now for the quality and size of pic!)

Cracking outing - thanks to all . . . Â


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Genie/Martin, have just seen your user profile. Can I just say, you have years on me m8 ;D  ;D ;D. In fact you'd be better counting it in decades than years. ;D ;D ;D  Maybe your new forum name should be 'faTTher' or old TTimer ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D 

Regards

ALI


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

Had a great day guys - can't wait till the next time - hopefully i'll not get stuck behind ALY again!! maybe that just me being an impetuous youth?!!!

Rock and Roll...

FIIIIIINE burger and chips - well deserved methinks.

some great 'hoooning' to be had in the summer meet!!!!

night night.
AndyTT


----------



## MikeS (May 7, 2002)

Great day out & good to meet you all . Looking forward to the next one and warmer weather maybe!

MikeS


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Great day out & good to meet you all . Â Looking forward to the next one and warmer weather maybe!
> 
> MikeS


C'mon Mike - this is Scotland!


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Yes, great to meet you all [smiley=cheers.gif] Sorry I didn't manage to stay for the run....Next Time 
Hopefully the first of many.

Regards,
Des.


----------



## neuromancer (Oct 30, 2002)

Thanks BreTT for starting the ball rolling. Lets all get together again soon. Thanks also Donny for the explanation as to why I found the window 2cm Down when I got back to my car - the joys of TT ownership!


----------



## andy_4581 (Oct 19, 2021)

this is a LOOOONG shot, but coming up to the 20 year reunion of this post, (I'm AndyTT), I wanted to get the picture of Stirling Castle and the big V formation of TT's printed out for my brotherwho was also there. Don't suppose any Admins or if Brett is still around - would anyone have the pic?! like i said, long shot


----------

